# Patrol Response to an Active Shooter - June



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

June 28, 2004
Patrol Response to an Active Shooter
New London CT 9:30am-5pm
Cost: Free
To register, contact: Chip Segar, 860-303-3524


----------

